# Blow Dryer Lover



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm wondering if anyone else here has a blow dryer lovin' Neezer? I know I've shared in the past about Tori begging to get on the grooming table (Amanda is an eyewitness to that)  

Well, she not only begs to get on her grooming table, she also begs for me to use the blow dryer on her every morning when I'm drying my own hair. As soon as I bend over to dry the underneath, she will come and sit at my feet, or stretch up on my legs, to get me to blow the warm air on her. If I don't, she becomes very insistent by scratching at my legs/feet until I turn the air on her. She usually only wants 1-2 mins. of it (although the colder the weather, the longer the time she requires) then she will go back and lie down contentedly on her pillow.

Anyone else have a "beauty queen/king"? ound:


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

BJ will do that, too! Of course, he's not so happy about it when I'm actually blowing HIM dry.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Are you kidding me! Your dogs like the blow dryer! I have to practically sit on mine to just get some of the water off of her and then let nature dry her in a warm room. She hates it and fights it. I have tried everything to get her to calm down. she came to me that way and I thought that I could get her over it by being very gentle with the blow drying and keep the air far away--but doesn't work. You are so lucky. Me I just have a wet dog.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kodi loves the hair dryer too.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I'm wondering if anyone else here has a blow dryer lovin' Neezer? I know I've shared in the past about Tori begging to get on the grooming table (Amanda is an eyewitness to that)
> 
> Well, she not only begs to get on her grooming table, she also begs for me to use the blow dryer on her every morning when I'm drying my own hair. As soon as I bend over to dry the underneath, she will come and sit at my feet, or stretch up on my legs, to get me to blow the warm air on her. If I don't, she becomes very insistent by scratching at my legs/feet until I turn the air on her. She usually only wants 1-2 mins. of it (although the colder the weather, the longer the time she requires) then she will go back and lie down contentedly on her pillow.
> 
> Anyone else have a "beauty queen/king"? ound:


Just curious, is your dryer set on medium rather than high heat? I am always surprised how hot it can get on my hand when I am drying my own hair, combing it with myhands..but she obviously loves it!! I say she is one smart gal!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Leslie I am sending Riley & Monte to your house for training.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Benji and Lizzie welcome it after playing in the :smow:. Benji waits patiently until I de-ice Lizzie but he scoots closer to the warm air.


----------



## LuckyOne (Sep 3, 2009)

I wish! My boys hate the dryer too.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Murphy likes it. The other two? Not so much. I have it on warm and medium and keep moving it around while also moving their hair. I only do it when it's cool in the house so they don't get chilled.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Scooter's Family said:


> Murphy likes it. The other two? Not so much. I have it on warm and medium and keep moving it around while also moving their hair. I only do it when it's cool in the house so they don't get chilled.


How is Gracie doing, she looks great!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

She's wonderful!!! You have to call me if you're coming down this way and you can come hang out for a bit and meet them all.


----------



## marltonmommy (Aug 28, 2009)

Wow! My guys don't like it that much but they do like to get dried after their baths. We bath all three at the same time, one right after the other. Then we line up for blow drying. Skippy is usually the first because he likes it the most and he shakes the most when he's wet. As I'm drying Skippy, Sunshine and Jaime patiently sit there and wait, watching the whole time until I'm done. I usually dry whoever gets to me first, whether it's Jaime or Sunshine. I have to say since Jaime came to join our family in September, she's usually the second, she definitely likes to be blow dried and I have to say it's so nice to blow dry her because her hair is so beautiful. Next week when we bathe them, I should get a picture of them lined up waiting patiently, it's so cute!!!!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Wow! Leeann, let me know when Riley and Monte are done with their training by Leslie, then I'm sending Tucker!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Scooter's Family said:


> She's wonderful!!! You have to call me if you're coming down this way and you can come hang out for a bit and meet them all.


I may be coming over that way, will call, I would love to meet them all, but it may be after Christmas...Thankyou!!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Mine don't seem to care one way or the other. Tori is such a good girl!!

Leeann, your new signature is too beautiful! Or is it old? Haven't been around as much as I want to, lol.

Carole


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ummm Leslie.... I think this requires a video!!!! CUTE!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Jane~ When I actually need to use it on her after her bath, she gets so excited she'll jump high enough she could easily make it up on the counter, no problem! 

Leeann~ After watching the greeting your boys give their groomer, I'd be more than happy to have them here 

Sheri~ Go ahead and send Tucker, too. Maybe Tori can convince him grooming really isn't all that bad.

Poornima~ After playing in the snow totally make sense!

Marltonmommy~ I'd love to see them waiting patiently 

Those of you who do more than one have my utmost admiration :hail: Doing one is enough for me. I'm pretty sure if there were more than one, Tori would definitely have to be first just because she gets so excited I don't think I'd be able to work on another without her getting in the way. :biggrin1:


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Sheri said:


> Wow! Leeann, let me know when Riley and Monte are done with their training by Leslie, then I'm sending Tucker!


We are next in line !!! Mine tolerate it but far from loving it.


----------



## fibtaylo (Jan 14, 2009)

Mine hated my personal dryer, so I bought a professional dryer to make it faster. They tolerate it, just barely. 

Of course, I think that might be in part because my girls LOVE to be wet! Waterfall in our backyard, dew, rain, puddles, lakes, makes no difference as long as they are wet. Ok, that is a lie, wet as long as it is not a bath! Lol


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I think Abby secretly likes it but just doesn't want to admit it because she will walk away and then come back for more. I discovered that the cool setting on my dryer is warm so I use that since the warm is a little too warm. Tomorrow is bath day so we'll see how much she loves it then!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I have seen it and I am envious! Tori wants on the grooming table just to get her magic carrot! Mine on the other hand all HATE the blow dryer!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> Just curious, is your dryer set on medium rather than high heat? I am always surprised how hot it can get on my hand when I am drying my own hair, combing it with myhands..but she obviously loves it!! I say she is one smart gal!


I definitely have to keep mine on medium.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Leslie, you're serious? Wow! I'm with Leeann....I'll ship Maddie to you to have Tori teach her how to love the blow dryer. Maddie tolerates it, but *love* it?....Nope.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Cicero loves the dryer also, especially blowing his chest. I think he is dreaming about hanging his head out the window! He naps on his side while I blow him and he's like a ragdoll when I pick him up to turn him over. I sure couldn't deal with all his hair if he didn't like it.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Glad to see there are a few like Tori who love it. I thought she was nuts to like it like she does. The only part she doesn't like is having her face/head done. Even w/it on low she'll always turn herself so it's blowing on another part of her.

Dale~ Tori favorite spots to have it used are her tummy and her back. It's so cute when she'll lie down and turn over "belly up" to have her tummy done. She likes that part so much, it can be difficult to get her to stand back up to get the rest of her dry


----------



## DorothyS (Aug 11, 2009)

Our guys tolerate the blow dryer, but Pixie LOVES the shower! She tries to get in the tub when someone is taking a shower. She'll stand still for the longest time if the warm water is cascading down her back (I hold it over her with the hand shower attachment).


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Dorothy~ Sounds like Pixie prefers to get her warmth from the water rather than the blow dryer. Tori's not a huge water lover. In her book it's only good for drinking! She tolerates the bath but, will often whimper and whine throughout it to let me know she's not enjoying herself at all. Such a drama queen! :drama:


----------



## deejay (Aug 19, 2008)

Chico likes hair blowers and the registers from the furnace.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Izzy doesn't like the blow dryer at all. She likes to be cool not hot. She lays in front of our front door and is a great at blocking the drafts. I keep telling her how lucky she is that she ended up North with us instead of down in Florida where she was born. When we take her down South she just lies around trying to stay cool and waiting to come home.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I feel like such a bad mother, both my girls hate to be bathed and dried. Smarty hides when she sees me get her towels.....Galen gets on the back of the sofa and looks really small.......they don't fight it, just don't like it.

Hey, maybe I need a new dryer for them.......what kind do most of you use?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

SMARTY said:


> I feel like such a bad mother, both my girls hate to be bathed and dried. Smarty hides when she sees me get her towels.....Galen gets on the back of the sofa and looks really small.......they don't fight it, just don't like it.
> 
> Hey, maybe I need a new dryer for them.......what kind do most of you use?


Kodi's not big on the bath part... when he sees me get out the bath stuff, he hides under my desk. But he likes snuggling in a pile of towels on my lap afterwards, and LOVES the hair dryer. I use an O-L-D (like I got it before we got married, and we've been married almost 30 years!) hair dryer... nothing special, but it does have both variable speed and variable temperature.

When I dry my own hair, he sits at my feet and expects me to blow him from time to time too.<g>


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

That may be the trick, getting them used to having fun while you are drying your own hair...I would think the noise bothers them originally too, but warm heat is usually slower and not so loud, on my hair dryer at least..


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I wish. Grooming of any kind sends Gryff running under the bed where I have to drag my little snarling animal out for torture.


----------

